# Who is Leila???



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

I haven't logged in for a while and couldn't help but post this poll. I mean seriously, after the Super Bowl fiasco one wouldn't think it possible to "out-do-ones-self". But there they were, the new threads once again started by Leila.

3/22/2007 at 9:42 PM - *new to DTv, shoudl I get HR10 or HR20?*

3/22/2007 at 9:46 PM - *how much are my "owned" HR10s worth right now on Ebay?(or anywhere else)*

3/22/2007 at 9:50 PM - *One of my four HR10s is still not getting 6.3c... what should I do?*

3/22/2007 at 10:16 PM - *can a new DirecTV customer still get HR10-250 from DirecTV?*


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Who is Leila??? 


Who cares???


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow, that's weird. I didn't vote, but may I suggest linking to the threads in question?


----------



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

She's amazing. Knows nothing, yet has 200+ posts.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Will this list help?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=2255535

I think she was scared away.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Will this list help?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=2255535
> 
> I think she was scared away.


Link doesn't work....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I wrote a long time ago that Leila was a computer generated user created to stir things up on the forum. 

I will stay with that for now.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Sir_winealot said:


> Link doesn't work....


Works for me, but then it might be a browser cache thing.
If you want to, just click on Leila's username and select the "Find other posts" option. Or do a search on her username.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah - I think we had this discussion at least once before, and she probably was scared away, because she hasn't posted in a while. 

Some people by nature are curious.

Some people by nature like to get other people to do their homework for them.

Some people just like to start conversations.

Some people have lots of time on their hands.

You choose.


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

She's got to be a Cylon


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

#13?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I wrote a long time ago that Leila was a computer generated user created to stir things up on the forum.
> 
> I will stay with that for now.


I have long suspected a troll (since about post #2), but tried to always give the benefit of the doubt. "Troll" might even be a little harsh, as I never suspected any sort of nefarious purpose in the posts, even if they did smell a little phony. Even troll posts can sometimes provide a spark for genuine discussion, so that is how I treated the situation, but somewhat warily.

I think she (he, it) tipped her (his, its) hand pretty good the other day, however. One of the benefits of always telling the truth and never bull*****ting folks is that you don't have to keep track of what you've said previously, which seems to give credence to the concept of "the truth will set you free". Looks like that might have finally caught up to "Leila". The lack of a posted defense seems to coroborate our fears.

Expect an older-but-wiser "Leila" to surface with a new screen name once the dust settles.

Leila, we hardly knew ya. RIP, 2006-2007.


----------



## evilklown (Jun 14, 2005)

shut in


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> She's amazing. Knows nothing, yet has 200+ posts.


I always thought that was a prerequisite for these forums, except that 200 posts seems kind of low based on what I've seen here.


----------



## mgoddard1 (Jun 2, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> Link doesn't work....


Here's a direct link:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4991540

Leila is a troll or maybe a sales and marketing weasel at directv doing some sort of market research of hdtivo owners.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Sorry, my search link has expired, as they do after a while. 

If you want to see ALL of her posts, then do a search on her username.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to say that after a day like I've had today, this topic was exactly what I needed.

Thanks for the smiles today!


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

I think we should all be given her username/password so we can post as her! (that's why she speaks 20 different languages)


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

mgoddard1 said:


> Here's a direct link:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4991540
> 
> Leila is a troll or maybe a sales and marketing weasel at directv doing some sort of market research of hdtivo owners.


That would assume that DirecTV actually gave a phrack about HDTivo owners.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

She *is* Pan Chun.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

harley3k said:


> That would assume that DirecTV actually gave a phrack about HDTivo owners.


In one respect, they do. They care about finding ways to convert them into HR20 owners.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Probably a fat, middle aged man masquerading as a hot, bisexual DirecTv female subscriber on the internet.


----------



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

She's the one-eyed purple hair character on Futurama.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Whomever/whatever she/he is, it's back.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=338365

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346304

phox


----------



## mgoddard1 (Jun 2, 2004)

Maybe if everyone doesn't respond to its bizarre posts it will go away.



phox_mulder said:


> Whomever/whatever she/he is, it's back.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=338365
> 
> ...


----------



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

mgoddard1 said:


> Maybe if everyone doesn't respond to its bizarre posts it will go away.


Depends on which "Big Event" is next........Stanley Cup Playoffs?

Seems that Leila only posts during special events (i.e. Superbowl and NCAA Tourney)


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

DubC said:


> Depends on which "Big Event" is next........Stanley Cup Playoffs?
> 
> Seems that Leila only posts during special events (i.e. Superbowl and NCAA Tourney)


Wow! 
I just realized there's 
a thread about me.... 
not sure why, but still...

Yes, I usually come here a lot when Superbowl or major sporting events
are on DirecTV HD. This week, it's baseball.... (duh!) Just finished adding
another hard drive to one of my HR10s so it can record all the games on
ch. 95 and others

To answer one of the previsouly-posted questions....

No, I'm usually not posting by myself. Sometimes it's my friends/family
who happen to be next to the computer sitting by the HR10. Hope this
explains why a lot of the questions posted are totally unrelated to each
other.....



Anything else?


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Leila said:


> Wow!
> I just realized there's
> a thread about me....
> not sure why, but still...
> ...


Yes, what's the capital of S. Dakota?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Leila said:


> ...
> To answer one of the previsouly-posted questions....
> 
> No, I'm usually not posting by myself. Sometimes it's my friends/family
> ...


That does explain a lot. Maybe you could get the others to register? Or, have them differentiate the threads somehow.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't buy it.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

dont buy it either. the grammar and style are too similar for different people posting.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The mystery that is Leila continues


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> Yes, what's the capital of S. Dakota?


Even better, how is it pronounced? (If you pronouce it like a man's name, that's a dead giveaway)


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> Yes, what's the capital of S. Dakota?


Aha! Trick question! S. Dakota has two capitals!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Not for the first 18 years of my life (as a resident) it didn't.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

bdlucas said:


> Aha! Trick question! S. Dakota has two capitals!


More importantly, does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> Not for the first 18 years of my life (as a resident) it didn't.


As do:
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Rhode Island
South Carolina
West Virginia


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

bdlucas said:


> Aha! Trick question! S. Dakota has two capitals!


S & D?  It took me a while until I saw your other post with additional states with 2 capitals.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> The mystery that is Leila continues


So true.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5042134&&#post5042134


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

It would just be nice if the Leila-collective (I think "Borg" now) would regularly post back in the thread that the collective has started, after the TCF minions have answered the questions posed.

It's also sad that when I see any thread starting with "Why does" or "How does", I immediately think that the Leila-collective is behind it!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Most forums ban people for sharing accounts. It would be nice if that happened here.


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

bdlucas said:


> Aha! Trick question! S. Dakota has two capitals!


but only one capit*o*l


----------



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

A piece to the puzzle

Yesterday


Leila said:


> amazing putt indeed...
> 
> only if that 102-year-old woman didn't make a hole-in-one last week, this putt would have been the play of the week... hope I don't have to wait until I'm 100-year-old woman to make my first hole-in-one.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5042116#post5042116


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

After reading a few more of her postings, I decided to vote.
Not Human!!!


----------



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

TTT with new info

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5083523#post5083523


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

DubC said:


> TTT with new info
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5083523#post5083523


Huh?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

where is she?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

newsposter said:


> where is she?


I haven't missed Leila.


----------

